# L146 Bug Report: No pause/record on PBS OTA



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Let's start a list of the stations that have this problem:

1. PBS (or another) OTA can be viewed, but the pause buffer will not fill (pause button has no effect)

2. PBS (or another) OTA can be viewed, but a timer recording always has a length of 0 seconds.

3. PBS (or another) OTA can be viewed, but pressing the record button causes the record options screen to flash on for a moment and then off. Record light is on, but any recording made will have length of 0 seconds.

My problem station:

KVIE - DT PBS 006-01 used to translate to channel 262 in DVR list (on L145)

Note: KVIE is the only OTA station that I have that is running 4 sub channels.


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

PaulcDavis

I didn't notice your post on this and I just posted a similar report. I have the same problem with our local CBS station. This may not be related to specific broadcast stations.

Paul


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

pdlittle said:


> PaulcDavis
> 
> I didn't notice your post on this and I just posted a similar report. I have the same problem with our local CBS station. This may not be related to specific broadcast stations.
> 
> Paul


After further testing it does apear that the problem is restricted to just our local CBS affiliate KGAN. They are broadcasting HD on channel 2.1 and SD on channel 2.2. The problem only occurs on the HD channel 2.1

Paul


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep, I have this problem before and after 146. I can't pause or record my local CBS or ABC, both of which have subchannels. To me this is the biggest bug in the 921 since it is something I consider to be basic advertised functionality.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

me - what are your local CBS and ABC stations?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Update on this DVR loss from here-

I have completed testing of all my OTA channels now. I found one that fails on DVR buttons.
WJWB a Warner Bros channel 34-1 and 34-2 (remapped to 17-1 and 17-2.) DVR pause rew and FF fail on this channel only. My CBS works fine as do all other channels.

My PBS channels 38-1,38-2,38-3, and 38-4 all have DVR control.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

This issue has been discussed here for quite a while in other threads. It's not related to L 1.46. It seems to be a problem on certain OTA channels only and may be related to multicasting. We have the problem here on PBS - KNME locally which is multicasting HD and SD on subchannels 35-1 and 35-2 respectively. Another OTA channel here is multicasting as well (ABC - KOAT 21-1 and 21-2) and it does not show the problem so it may be a PSIP issue.

.....G


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I first thought it was multicasting too but in our location I have several multicasting channels, including a PBS channel with 4 subs working. The DVR functions work fine on that channel on each of the subs. However another multicasting channel with two subs it doesn't work. Another multicasting channel with two subs it does work. No logic to it based on multicasting here. Just a wild guess on my part but could these non-working channels be sending a broadcast flag to prevent PVR function? I did record the non-working channel and it also failed but that may have been me setting up the test as I was interrupted several times by the family when I tried it. I want to repeat that to be sure later today. I may have a connection to the station engineer of the non-working channel and he may shed some light on the issue. Thanks for the info that this was happening prior to L146. At least that question is eliminated.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

In L146, a timer set for 006-01 is no longer listed as DVR 262 in the timer list after creation. It is listed correctly as 006-01.

However, the same strange behavior as in L145 exists as follows:

1. Tune to 006-01, enter 262 - the channel does not change - but from 006-01 you can go to other valid sat or OTA channels (I have not tested them all)

2. Tune to 262, enter 006 - the channel does not change - but from 262 you can go to other valid OTA or sat channels.

I thought to try to see if this bug was related to the no pvr functions bug but found out that OTA stations no longer display a phantom channel in the timer list, so I cannot test if a working OTA station that had a valid phantom channel association would fail channel switching as above.


----------



## 421602 (Jan 30, 2004)

KOTV and KTUL in Tulsa, OK. PBS also has problems in my area. It works sometimes in my area...other times it doesn't



Mark Lamutt said:


> me - what are your local CBS and ABC stations?


----------



## Gary Swanson (Feb 1, 2004)

My KWTV-CBS channel has never had any DVR functions. Can not record pause etc, before and after the new software 146. And that channel has only 1 sub-channel. All the channel with more than one sub-channel have DVR functions.
My NBC channel I lost completely since the 14th of Feb. After deleting the channel yesterday I can not even get the channel to show up in the guide again.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Just a wild guess on my part but could these non-working channels be sending a broadcast flag to prevent PVR function? .


Does anyone know for sure if the ATSC specification contains a no-record flag, and if it does, is Dish (as well as Direct TV and other STB manufacturers) required to enforce it?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I could record PBS-HD before L146. Can't record it now. Well thats not exactly correct. I can set an OTA timer and it will fire. Red/orange record light will light up and it appears to be recording. When finished, you get the now popular 0 seconds record time, please delete this event error message.

If you try and record this same channel by just hitting the record button, (no timer) same thing, light comes on , it looks like its recording, hit the stop button after a minute or so , check the recorded program, it looks like it is there in the display screen but when you select it and try to watch it, you have a zero length recording and you get asked to delete it.

NO other OTA channel displays this behavior, only PBS which is now multicasting 1080i and an SD subchannel in the same data stream.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

ibglowin said:


> I could record PBS-HD before L146. Can't record it now. Well thats not exactly correct. I can set an OTA timer and it will fire. Red/orange record light will light up and it appears to be recording. When finished, you get the now popular 0 seconds record time, please delete this event error message.
> 
> If you try and record this same channel by just hitting the record button, (no timer) same thing, light comes on , it looks like its recording, hit the stop button after a minute or so , check the recorded program, it looks like it is there in the display screen but when you select it and try to watch it, you have a zero length recording and you get asked to delete it.
> 
> NO other OTA channel displays this behavior, only PBS which is now multicasting 1080i and an SD subchannel in the same data stream.


Mark has asked us to post the details of the stations with which we are having the above problem. Post your station infomation at thread:

COMPILING DATA: Please reply if you have no DVR functions on OTA station(s)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=24125


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

paulcdavis said:


> Mark has asked us to post the details of the stations with which we are having the above problem. Post your station infomation at thread:
> 
> COMPILING DATA: Please reply if you have no DVR functions on OTA station(s)
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=24125


Same as Guruka.....

Albuquerque KNME PBS 35-1.


----------

